# hullo



## little miss mellow

hi there! 

I'm very pleased to meet you all! Please be kind, and i will so the same!


----------



## mi is happy

Hi! I'm Mi. Welcome to WF. I love your avatar. It's soo cute!  If you need any help, or just a freind, just PM me! I'm love to talk and to help.

See you around,
Mi!


----------



## little miss mellow

mi is happy said:


> Hi! I'm Mi. Welcome to WF. I love your avatar. It's soo cute!  If you need any help, or just a freind, just PM me! I'm love to talk and to help.
> 
> See you around,
> Mi!


 
Hi Mi!

Thank you very much for your warm welcome! Your avi is pretty cute too, I love paper mario!


----------



## mi is happy

Thanks. I love the game too. Oh. I love you sig too! >_< I just have a thing for cuteness.


----------



## little miss mellow

thank you very much again!


----------



## mi is happy

Your welcome!


----------



## Shinn

Hi there mellow and welcome to WF


----------



## little miss mellow

Shinn said:


> Hi there mellow and welcome to WF


Thank you very much!


----------



## Nickie

Hello to you, Little Miss Mellow, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## AA

Hello Miss Mellow. That avatar is pretty cute!


----------



## Tiamat

Hello to you and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Sam

Welcome to the forums, Mellow.


----------



## Damian_Rucci

Hey nice to meet you welcome to the WF!


----------

